# 16 hp briggs and stratton cant remove belt pulleys



## wheid570 (Oct 14, 2005)

is there a specail tool for removing these pulley tried a small wheel puller but they dont budge any help or hints would be great


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

is there a hole, at the bottom of the pulleys? there should be a bolt way down in there.....but you didn't say if it was a vertical shaft, or horizontal.


----------



## wheid570 (Oct 14, 2005)

it is a verticle shaft i did take the bolt out and still it wont budge is their another bolt inside somewhere


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nope, its probablly rusted on a little. that one bolt holds it on. only thing else you can try is heating it up, and or penetrating oil. not at the same time of course.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Those pulleys are a challange to remove, and it's easy to bend them up.
I run a longer bolt into the tapped hole in the end of the shaft and use a long reach 2 jaw puller. Not too much pressure on the puller or you end up with bends! Then tap the pulley with a soft face hammer tightening the puller a little at a time as it comes off.


----------



## wheid570 (Oct 14, 2005)

thanx for the help


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

sometimes you can drill two holes straight across from eachother through the pully and put two bolts with nuts on them and use a harmonic balancer style puller sometimes if the pully has too much of a slant you can weld two bolts with the big end down to the pully and then cut them off when you are done ,,some of those pullys are high $$ once it breaks loose it should come right off soak it good with w-d


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

The trick I use to remove a rusted pulley without damaging the pulley or crank is to wrap a chain around the pulley, hang the engine upside down, and knock it loose with an air hammer. It's a little more work and requires draining the oil and gas, but I've always been able to remove the pulley without damage.


----------

